# Wii Motion Plus



## Sunray (Jul 17, 2008)

OK while that looks very cool, I think there are now more controllers than decent games.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7508743.stm

Still, I await Wii Sports Beach and some frisbee throwing.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting.  Sort of an admission that the wiimote is not quite up to scratch though?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 18, 2008)

The wiimote is a brilliant, innovative piece of kit in my opinion. I don't see the fact that it can be improved on as making it a failure.

I agree with Sunray that the games still aren't up there yet on the whole. Same with the wiifit as well.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 18, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The wiimote is a brilliant, innovative piece of kit in my opinion. I don't see the fact that it can be improved on as making it a failure.
> 
> I agree with Sunray that the games still aren't up there yet on the whole. Same with the wiifit as well.


Yeah, fair enuff.  Just a bit strange to charge you to add three inches more accuracy to a device you already paid for. (IYSWIM)


----------



## XR75 (Jul 19, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The wiimote is a brilliant, innovative piece of kit in my opinion. I don't see the fact that it can be improved on as making it a failure.
> 
> I agree with Sunray that the games still aren't up there yet on the whole. Same with the wiifit as well.



1. Remotes like that were out before Nintendo hired the company to help with the Wii remote.

2. The existing remote has rubbish motion sensors so hopefully this addon will make it like it should of been from the very start.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunray said:


> OK while that looks very cool, I think there are now more controllers than decent games.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7508743.stm
> 
> Still, I await Wii Sports Beach and some frisbee throwing.



I was thinking that about good games versus the number of add on things for the Wii when I saw this too...



alsoknownas said:


> Interesting.  Sort of an admission that the wiimote is not quite up to scratch though?



Basically yes. It's annoying because Nintendo said they wont give us the one thing I reckon we need, a hard drive, but they'll keep pumping out all these extras to make the Wii interesting (and divert attention from the N64 like lack of games) in the longer term...

Any idea how much this thing will cost yet or will it come bundled with something?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 21, 2008)

The annoying thing about it not being standard is that developers will less likley target the device apart from Nintendo.  So while its a nice add-on, its probably made of fail overall.

I expect it'll be bundled with Wii Sports Beach.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunray said:


> The annoying thing about it not being standard is that developers will less likley target the device apart from Nintendo.  So while its a nice add-on, its probably made of fail overall.
> 
> I expect it'll be bundled with Wii Sports Beach.



Well the way they do it is to bundle it with something they think will sell tons thereby creating a installed user base that makes it worth while selling games to...


----------



## Sunray (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, its Wii Sports Resort according to Engadget.


----------

